# Remington Model 7 Predator 22-250 load data



## widoghog (May 26, 2010)

Does anyone have a good coyote load for my new remington model 7 predator??? Any advice would be appreciated. I have Varget, IMR 4064, and Hodgedon H380 in my cabinet right now but wouldn't be against trying other propellants. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What do you want to shoot with it ? Or do you have a particular bullet in mind ?


----------



## widoghog (May 26, 2010)

Coyotes and Fox will be the main targets. I was thinking of 50gr. Vmax. I have several other selections though. I shoot 55 Nosler BT out of my Tikka T3 Varmint and they group fantastic. I also have Horaday 52gr. MHPBT bullets. Just wondering if anyone has had luck with a certain load out of this gun and caliber?? Can't wait for the dogs to fur up!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

widoghog said:


> Does anyone have a good coyote load for my new remington model 7 predator??? Any advice would be appreciated. I have Varget, IMR 4064, and Hodgedon H380 in my cabinet right now but wouldn't be against trying other propellants. Any advice would be appreciated.


The 22-250 is very versatile. I have a Ruger Model 77V bull barrel with a Mauser action I have owned for better than 30 years. It will shoot many different loads well but I like to stay with 55 gr. bullets and below. I do have some 70 gr. spitzers that I have taken some deer with but it was more of an experiment than anything else. IMR 4064 is an excellent powder for the 22-250. Two of my favorite loads for that powder are:
53 gr. Hornady JHP/33 grs. 4064/ +-3500 fps.
55 gr. Hornady V Max/ 34.3 grs. 4064/ +-3600 fps.
These are loads I have shot in my gun and have no problems. Since you apparently already reload you know to work up from about 10% below a new load while checking for pressure problems. 
These two loads shoot very well in my Ruger and should do well in your rifle also.
Again, these are loads I have worked up for my rifle and do not guarantee they are right for you.


----------



## widoghog (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I have been reloading for a few years now and have worked up loads for several guns and calibers. I just thought it would be nice to hear from someone who had done the leg work already. Maybe I'm getting lazy in my old age!!







Thanks again.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

widoghog said:


> Thanks for the info. I have been reloading for a few years now and have worked up loads for several guns and calibers. I just thought it would be nice to hear from someone who had done the leg work already. Maybe I'm getting lazy in my old age!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Asking for recommendations is in NO WAY considered laziness in my book. My grandpa always told me to work harder AND smarter.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Asking for recommendations is in NO WAY considered laziness in my book. My grandpa always told me to work harder AND smarter.


And your dad told you "don't shoot the shed" .... "Again"!!

Getting someone who has been there and done that is always a good way to get to a final solution faster.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

> Getting someone who has been there and done that is always a good way to get to a final solution faster.


THAT is what I meant. I didn't say anything about shooting a shed!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> THAT is what I meant. I didn't say anything about shooting a shed!


Hmm you seem a little defensive there Ebbs....perhaps there is somthing to that ?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ebbs has seemed a little on the defensive side lately. Maybe needs to shoot some varmits.LOL

)


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Ebbs has seemed a little on the defensive side lately. Maybe needs to shoot some varmits.LOL)


I definitely need some trigger time. Been about a month since I shot last! No good excuse other than how busy I've been.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Go have some fun Ebbs. You deserve it, and while you're reading here let me take a minute to thank you for your work with all the kids. I am sure that they will grow up to be better people for having come in contact with you, and they will surely have an affect on all of our lives as well as our families.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow, Don, I just saw this. Thanks man. Means a lot to hear appreciation for all the stress and endless late nights, but especially from someone who doesn't necessarily see firsthand what we do.

Waiting as we speak for a call from one of my teens about hunting at their place tonight. Spot hunting is allowed in CO as long as you are on private land and not from a vehicle. Tonight or tomorrow night should be go, just hoping the weather will cooperate.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Trust me I have some idea of what it takes ... at least enough to know that I don't have the patience or skill to deal with a bunch of kids for more than an hour or so, let alone days and weeks. My hat is off to you and all the people who guide our young ones. I think we all see the results down the road when those kids turn out OK.







Thank you !! Keep up the good work.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I run a Browning 22-250 Rem fueled with-

Remington Brass, neck sized only and trimmed to 1.902 and match prepped
Winchester WLR Primer
33.4 grains of Varget
50 grain Hornady V-Max

Very accurate in my rig, but as you know, every rig is different. I very seldom have a coyote get up, and when I do, it's my fault. 
I have not croney'ed this load but I know it is not the fastest possible.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Good thoughts, JT. I'm thinking the fastest load isn't always the best.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

ebbs did you ever get any trigger time in?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> ebbs did you ever get any trigger time in?


Not yet. If it doesn't happen this week it'll have to wait till next when I try and get a little prairie dog roundup in. I was able to pick up some more HSM w/ 50 grain V-Max the other day at Sportsman's. ALL of their .223 was on sale. This was $19.97 when regular $24.97. Heckuva deal. Even the FMJ was on sale. Wishing I had some more cash freed up to pick up more than the 200 rounds I got.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sportsman guide.com Fiocchi 223 cal 50gr vmax $9.66 20 rounds picked up 400 to try in the T/C and r-15


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I loaded up some 40 gr VMax's with 35gr of IMR 3031. 4 shots covered by a quarter at 100 yards. Might be able to make that a little smaller but thats all I have had time to work up so far. Oh thats out of a savage edge to so not the same gun but thought you might like to know anyway.


----------



## widoghog (May 26, 2010)

Finally had a chance to get to the range yesterday and I would like to thank all who replied to my cry for help. I went with the load that Bar-d prescribed. I used 34.3gr of IMR4064 with nickel cases and used a 55gr. combined technologies bullet. Shot great groups with this load thanks again. On another note, I went out on friday morning with my brother and called in a pair! My brother shot the female but missed the big male. It was furred up beyond belief. Looks like we could be in for a cold winter up here in Badger country! My brothers Savage predator hunter in .204 ruger did a nice job on the dog too. Most all of the damage was internal. Thanks again, from the dog hog!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those little .204's are impressive aren't they. I like mine, with the right bullet of course.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Love the 204, Donny. Hoping to build one for my AR after I build a 6.8 like bar-d's for it too. Problem with most AR barrels in .204 is the twist rate won't let you shoot anything over a 32 grain. I like the balance of the 40's myself.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yea, 32gr bullets are not good on coyotes IMO last year I hit a coyote dead square in th shoulder bone and it skinned him in an area about the size of a football. It was not pretty. Luckily he ran about 30 yds and laid down so I neck shot him and he was DRT. The first wound did not look to be fatal to me, I think he would have licked his wound and ran off to die of infection. I won't put up with that. I prefer the 35gr bergers at this time although I am experimenting with the 39gr Sierra BK. The 40 gr bullets shoot real well, about 3/4 at 100 but I know The gun can do better than that. What twist rate is on them? I'm to anxious about the drawing to go find out myself. Good luck to you!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I think the twist rate on my Encore 204 barrel is 1 in 12


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My 1-12 #1 will shoot the 40gr as listed above although I will work on different powders and bullets. It will not shoot the 45gr at least not wity anything I've tried. I guess I assumed that the AR uppers had the same twist.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I checked a few web sites and found that RockRiver and DPMS carry 204 uppers with a 1-12 twist. I sent some 45gr Hornady sp bullets to a guy to try n his .204 I never heard back from him. I think I'll drop him a note and see if he got them to work.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I am a little off the subject but, the old rem.788 would make a good rifle in the 22-250 or 223. If you can find them, they were an imbersement to rem. being so good and so much cheaper than the rem. 700.


----------

